# The Use of Aromasin with Tamoxifen During Post Cycle Therapy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Aromasin (Exemestane) is one of those weird compounds that nobody really knows what to do with. What we generally hear about it makes it very uninteresting…It’s a third generation Aromatase Inhibitor (AI) just like Arimidex (Anastrozole) and Femera (Letrozole). Both of those two drugs are very efficient at stopping the conversion of androgens into estrogen, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

